# British Enfield



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I may be buying myself a new friend tomorrow. Went to the gun show today and probably would have snagged a mosin nagant had my anti-gun father not been over my shoulder (why he even wanted to go is beyond me). I doubt it will be there tomorrow as it was priced real nice and was a serious beauty. 

If it is gone, choice two is a sweet British Enfield I saw. Only thing holding me back is the .303 British round. It's a tough one to find, even harder than my current 7.5x55 Swiss. What do you think? Worth the trouble or should I spend some time going through the other military surplus rifles there?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

There's tons of 303 ammo out there. It's not hard to find at all, remember to save your brass after you shoot.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked up my No. 4 Mk II for $62 shipped to my door when I had my C&R license. It arrived with what seemed like an inch of cosmoline coating every surface. It cleaned up very well and was in surprisingly good condition. Ammo is pretty easy to find; felt recoil is stout but nothing you can't handle. I like shooting it better than my Mosin-Nagant 91-30, and it's easier to put a scope on it (if you want) than the Mosin is. Nothing wrong with either one.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You don't mention which of the many Enfield variants you're considering. I used to own a #4 Mk. 1*, Long Branch production, which I bought for a song from a doctor friend. It was a good gun for a milsurp - you can run the bolt REALLY fast once you learn how, it holds ten rounds, and the sights are good. The trigger was something awful, but you can't have everything. .303 isn't that hard to find if you look in the right places.

If you like milsurps, and it appears you do, go for it. As they say regarding bolt action battle rifles: the Germans produced the best sporting rifle, the Americans the best target rifle, and the Brits the best fighting rifle. Jeff Cooper also once wrote that the Enfield #4 was a "very superior artifact," and that everyone should have one in their safe.

I sold mine a couple of years ago, but the only battle rifle I need is the mighty Garand.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, yes, the Garand. One day I'll have money for one. That is the number one rifle on my wish list, and I don't think I've ever walked past one without stopping to stare for a moment. LOL!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Oh, yes, the Garand. One day I'll have money for one. That is the number one rifle on my wish list, and I don't think I've ever walked past one without stopping to stare for a moment. LOL!


I got mine through the CMP for the very reasonable price of $375. The red tape for CMP is not nearly as bad as most people think. I'm very happy with my Field Grade Greek, especially after Old Padawan (who posts here) did some work on the stock. It's the only rifle I have just for fun, having zero practical use for it, and I enjoy shooting it more than any rifle I've ever owned.

CMP is currently out of Garands, but they say they expect to have more for sale in October. Save your pennies!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mike, I'm starting to drool, seriously. LOL!

As for today... I went to the show again, came home empty handed. The guy selling the mosin nagant wouldn't allow me to handle the rifle or look down the barrel. I won't buy a gun that someone tries so hard to keep you from touching at all before buying it. As for the Enfield, it wasn't in great shape. I hadn't gotten as close to it yesterday as I'd wanted to, but there was a lot fewer people there today so I was able to lay hands on it. The guy was great and even put a light in it so I could look down the barrel. Unfortunetly, there was very little rifling left and it had some stock issues. The action was ok, but could have been better. It was all stuff that I probably could have fixed, but I wouldn't have been able to afford to fix it any time soon. With one gun already in need of a smith, I didn't want to bring another one into the loop. So I left it behind.

Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike, what kind of hoops would I have to jump through and what are the prospects and costs of me getting a Springfield 1903(A3)? I'd really like to get my hands on a Mauser clone chambered in .30-06 with a good set of sites and it seems the 1903 is just the ticket.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Mike, what kind of hoops would I have to jump through and what are the prospects and costs of me getting a Springfield 1903(A3)? I'd really like to get my hands on a Mauser clone chambered in .30-06 with a good set of sites and it seems the 1903 is just the ticket.


http://www.odcmp.com/Services/Rifles/eligibility_requirements.htm

Joining the Garand Collector's Association for $25 satisfies the membership requirement. And CMP sends the gun right to your home or office!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

You should take a look at J&G Guns in Prescott AZ. They sell both Nagant and Enfeld for good prices. I bought my enfield there and after some stock work its came out pretty nice.

http://www.jgsales.com/index.php/c/c-r-guns/cPath/290?osCsid=87bb4abd0dd08f3c470c3d6c2cd58d2f


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks Mike. It seems my membership in the Army Reserves and American Legion satisfies the affiliated club requirements. After I scrounge the money together for the 1903, I'll have to inquire.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Thanks Mike. It seems my membership in the Army Reserves and American Legion satisfies the affiliated club requirements. After I scrounge the money together for the 1903, I'll have to inquire.


Yes, my membership in the Guard made it even easier. Filled out forms, sent in with check. Presto, in four weeks three Garands arrived.


----------

